# The HT Cup, 2010



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

The HT Cup will feature 2 angler teams, 2 day tournaments, 2 divisions with the top 30 from each division going to championship. 60 team maximum fields, 20,000.00 for first, 10,000.00 for second and more...

4 events in the west division including Port Arthur, Cocodrie, Chalmette and Grand Isle as well as the east division, Jacksonville, Punta Gorda, Panama City and Titusville.

First 60 $500.00 deposits secure spot. Sign ups are going extremely well and more info can be found at 
http://www.htseries.com/?page=spotlight&id=48 or by calling 321 217 3515.

The season kicks off in the East division in March 2010 and in the West division in April 2010. Professional stage and weigh in facility, 40' 5th wheel trailer complete with tanks, sound system, hydraulic drop down stage.. the works... check out all the new stuff for 2010 at www.htseries.com ....


----------



## ~BUCKSHOT~ (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking forward to them!!


----------

